# FSH



## miadesarah (Jun 13, 2017)

My fsh last month was 7.8 and now this month it's 10.4 !!?
Is it normal for it to fluctuate like that? Still waiting on my AMH result.


----------



## AdelineX (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, FSH does fluctuate, especially in women around 40. Yours is not such a radical change, mine went down from 19.7 to 10.4 in 2 months.


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Mine is 12 last month, I never had it tested before. My clinic assumes everyone over 38 has high FSH and puts you on Fematab at day 21 before IVF. 
Anyone got tips on how to lower your FSH I've been told it needs to be under 10.  the med above lowers it prior to IVF.  Most places look at AMH and follicle count now as an indicator.


----------

